# I´m having trouble.....



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m having trouble believing that there is a tourist slump this year!!! The season has hardly begun, the UK kids havent broken up from school yet, and today at the Water park, it was burstingat the seams, nowhere to sit, queues to go on the "attractions", british families everywhere... you can always spot them cant you !!!!! But there were a good sprinkling of Spanish and others too

I think what maybe happening is that they´re still coming over and in their droves, but they dont go out and spend as much while theyre here, ie.. today I noticed there were alot of picniks as opposed to burgers from the snack bar. mind you at the prices being charged I´m not surprised 3€ for an icecream that costs 1.20€ from our local kiosk!!!!!!

We had fun today tho. Gibraltar on Monday for the day, I´ve heard its not that pretty there, but we wanna take a look, as long as I can get my tyres sorted, and remember the passports this time!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

There are loads of spanish here but don't see many tourists. Both my favourite bars are saying the are very quiet for this time of year. We promenaded the paseo maritimo the other night and I would say that there were 50% less than normal for this time of year. It's usually full to brimming these weeks. Maybe they're all heading for the waterpark?!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> There are loads of spanish here but don't see many tourists. Both my favourite bars are saying the are very quiet for this time of year. We promenaded the paseo maritimo the other night and I would say that there were 50% less than normal for this time of year. It's usually full to brimming these weeks. Maybe they're all heading for the waterpark?!?


Yes!!! I think every last one of them were there!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

We only have 1 big hotel here. Most that are here are those that own appartments and as you said I think they are eating at home to save money.:hungry: As for tourists, there just aren't that many around. It's sad, but I think a lot of businesses are going to fold this year. Maybe I'm wrong but normally these 2 months help them get thru' the rest of the year. What's the gos in other areas I wonder?!?!?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m having trouble believing that there is a tourist slump this year!!! The season has hardly begun, the UK kids havent broken up from school yet, and today at the Water park, it was burstingat the seams, nowhere to sit, queues to go on the "attractions", british families everywhere... you can always spot them cant you !!!!! But there were a good sprinkling of Spanish and others too
> 
> I think what maybe happening is that they´re still coming over and in their droves, but they dont go out and spend as much while theyre here, ie.. today I noticed there were alot of picniks as opposed to burgers from the snack bar. mind you at the prices being charged I´m not surprised 3€ for an icecream that costs 1.20€ from our local kiosk!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Blimey DROOBY I don't envy you working in this heat. I've done it and it nearly kild me.. Hope you're drinking plenty of water:spit:


----------

